# AF Steam locomotives



## trainman 2015 (Jan 17, 2015)

Do different AF steam locomotives run at different speeds when running at full speed (transformer control turned to maximum)? I have been working on/repairing some locomotives lately. Cleaning motor, lubricating, replacing brushes, etc. When running the locomotives, there seems to be a definite difference in speeds. Some seem to run much faster than others. Is this normal? There also seems to be a difference in speeds depending on which direction the motors are running (forward/reverse).
Also what is the difference between standard motors, large motors and "Pulmore" motors?
Could the different motors cause the speed differences?


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Very much normal. There are a great number of factors at play here. Gear ratio, wheel diameter, magnetic field strength, lubrication, I could go on. Although, I'm not a Flyer guy, I run Lionels, every one is different and can be so even within the same model grouping for various reasons. One of the single best things you can do, is a good clean and lube on a loco. I use 5w-20 or 5w-30 motor oil and have done so for a long time. Only in a select few instances do I use grease, and that is on a worm gear setup. Very likely it'll make a major impact.

Carl


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

trainman 2015 said:


> ...There also seems to be a difference in speeds depending on which direction the motors are running (forward/reverse).
> Also what is the difference between standard motors, large motors and "Pulmore" motors?
> Could the different motors cause the speed differences?


Faster in reverse can be fixed. Portlines offers some good suggestions here.

Pulmor were rubber tires. Better traction for pulling more. I've never had one of the magical motors so I've no opinion save mine, they are over rated.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

There is supposedly a difference in the motor parts between the standard, earlier steamer motors and thiose with Pul-Mor. I believe the armature is different. But I do not know of any other features that make them different. I'd suggest getting a copy of Tom Barker's Service Repair book at Amazon or checking the website for a copy of the Postwar Flyer Guide guide here...

http://www.trainrefs.com/Reference/AFPostWar/index_frameset.html


----------



## PhoebeSnow (Mar 1, 2014)

I've often wondered when you see doubleheader AF locos how do they get them to run at the same speed?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

PhoebeSnow said:


> I've often wondered when you see doubleheader AF locos how do they get them to run at the same speed?


When I double-head, I use an Atlantic, and pull the gear on the rear axle. I don't have to phrase the e-units, I still have smoke and choo choo, and it seems to be easier on the transformer.


----------



## PhoebeSnow (Mar 1, 2014)

Flyertnut, 
How hard is it to pull the gear on the rear axle? I have a pair of 325 AC Hudsons I'd like to doublehead at some point. I know I'll need the drawbar that Port Lines sells. Just wondering if it's something that can be done on the fly. Thanks.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

PhoebeSnow said:


> Flyertnut,
> How hard is it to pull the gear on the rear axle? I have a pair of 325 AC Hudsons I'd like to doublehead at some point. I know I'll need the drawbar that Port Lines sells. Just wondering if it's something that can be done on the fly. Thanks.


Not hard.. Just pull the wheel off the axle, and then use a punch or small drift to push the axle out of the chassis. The only hard part is re-quartering the wheels.


----------



## trainman23 (Dec 1, 2008)

*AF Steam locomotives - Motors*

Hi There

I have had some experience with older Flyer Steamers and offer the following information.
1) Most of the older metal steamers came with armature #XA11077 which is described as a serial motor, capable of running on AC or DC. the thickness of the steel armature plates is approximately 15/32". The steel plates of the field winding for this motor is 1/2" thick.
2) Pul-mor armature plate assemblies were slightly shorter at approximately 7/16" and had noticeably smaller gaps between the 3 poles of the armature than XA11077. The steel plates of the field winding for this motor is also 1/2" thick.
3) The "super motors" offered on 326, 336 and selected other locos were larger than those above with steel plate assemblies approximately 21/32" long, part # XA12A523. The steel plates of the field winding for this motor are 3/4" thick.
4) The DC motor from my 332 (4-8-4) featured a permanent magnet built into the field assembly (no wiring). The armature is similar in appearance to the Pul-mor item above however the steel plate assembly is 17/32" thick.

I hope that this information is useful. I had prepared a photo comparison but could not figure out how to upload the picture.

Regarding the double-header issue, Portlines offers a special drawbar for your installation on 4-6-4 and 4-8-4 locos for this purpose. I have no experience in double-heading so I cannot speak to the topic otherwise.

Best Regards,

Art Cooper
North Texas


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I'd love to see that photo. If you have trouble uploading it, I'll gladly do it for you. Just email it to me...I'll private message my email address to you if you agree.


----------



## trainman23 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Don

Write me at [email protected]

Take Care

Art Cooper


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Here is the photo that Art wished to post featuring the graphic differences between the various type of American Flyer steam locomotive armatures....


----------

